# What is your favourite type of nut?



## White River (Feb 13, 2011)

Pretty self explanatory!

I guess I'm mainly referring to the flavour that you like the best, although texture and nutritional content may influence your decision.


----------



## viz0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Pistachios


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Awwergic. :bored:


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm pan-nut


----------



## viz0 (Jun 29, 2011)

vivacissimamente said:


> Awwergic. :bored:


Awwww, you pour pour littul ting.


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

*Almond* fo' teh winz.


----------



## MoOoLY (Jul 15, 2011)

PEEEEEEEEEEA-NUTS all the way !









OMG don't u just wana gobble them all up ?! O-O


----------



## viz0 (Jun 29, 2011)

MoOoLY said:


> PEEEEEEEEEEA-NUTS all the way !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not without insane amount of spice to mask its natural taste as much as possible.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Pistachio, Walnut, Hazelnut => Pistalzel <3 :tongue:


----------



## viz0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Peanuts are poor-mans Pistachios.


----------



## MoOoLY (Jul 15, 2011)

The reason why i prefer peanuts over pistachios is because pistachs are covered in shells which im extremely lazy to uncover U-U ! Sure, they do sell them in packs naked (naked aka shell-less) BUT not here where I live >_> !



> Not without insane amount of spice to mask its natural taste as much as possible.


LOL  how would that taste like? I love peanuts for the simple (u cd say bland) taste it carries


----------



## viz0 (Jun 29, 2011)

MoOoLY said:


> The reason why i prefer peanuts over pistachios is because pistachs are covered in shells which im extremely lazy to uncover U-U ! Sure, they do sell them in packs naked (naked aka shell-less) BUT not here where I live >_> !
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  how would that taste like? I love peanuts for the simple (u cd say bland) taste it carries


Throat feels like I'm about to choke after a dozen of these.

And spice covered ones are good, esp chilli


----------



## MoOoLY (Jul 15, 2011)

viz0 said:


> And spice covered ones are good, esp chilli


I'm gona buy them them if i spot 'em  But I have a nasty gut feeling that they wont be to my liking XP 

Hey viz0 ! are there spice covered pistachs too? =o just curious !


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I love peanut butter, but I don't really care for peanuts. But almonds, I could eat them all day.


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

Cashews!

(I only say that because there's no entry for "My friends." They're my favoritest nuts.)


----------



## March Cat (Jan 27, 2011)

Pecan.
PecanPecanPecan


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

This kind 

*



*


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I don't like any nuts. I do, however, like peanut butter.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Almonds are NOT nuts. Damn...


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Gooooooooooo peanut!!!


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

ENFPs10cahr


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Pistachios but if we're talking nut butters than cashew all the way.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Liontiger said:


> I don't eat them very often because they're kind of expensive, but I love chocolate-covered macadamia nuts. They're just so goooodddd.


MMMM yummy yes please!!!! I voted cashews,but Chocolate coated macadamia's and almonds are my favourite too.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

the kind that doesn't grow on trees


----------



## Dele (Apr 22, 2011)

definitely macadamia, but being born and raised in georgia, pecan comes at a very close second.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Other.


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

I love pistachios and cashews, the rest are OK.


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

My favorite kind of nut is the one that is institutionalized in an asylum.


----------



## Flamey (Dec 15, 2011)

All nuts have their own unique flavor and I enjoy all of them. Though I must say I prefer peanuts and pistachios. If Snickers wasn't made with peanuts, I honestly wouldn't have a favorite candybar anymore.


----------



## Incline (Oct 21, 2011)

cashews, macadamias


----------



## KneeSeekerArrow (Jan 8, 2012)

The Christian kind.


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

Pistachios, even though they're technically not a nut.

Peanuts, if they're boiled.  Beyond that, hate nuts.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Pistachio flavoured ice cream, honey covered macadamias, walnuts in salad, hazelnuts in chocolate, cashews just for noms.

This is not a simple question, but I voted walnuts.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Coconut.

10char


----------



## Emily Riddle (Jan 23, 2012)

Allergic to nuts but I really love cashew nuts. So...


----------



## Commissar (Jan 9, 2012)

I could eat pistachios all day.


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

Hrmm, I'm one of the two lone folks (so far) who've said "I'm allergic to all nuts".

If I wasn't, I'd love to try almonds. Almond-flavoured things smell so good...


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

#1 Cashew #2 Peanuts #3 Almonds


----------



## Hnous (May 10, 2012)

Cashew, cashew, cashew


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

My favorite type of nut would be _Frosty_ or _don_keybals but these are totally different type of "nut"


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Peanuts. Of course, I wouldn't say no to busting a nut either LOL


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I really like the method of obtaining the edible part of the walnut, and I LOVE its texture and shape. It also comes out as the cleanest of the options, though I don't really like nuts as a rule.


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Peanuts. Of course, I wouldn't say no to busting a nut either LOL


LMFAO hahahaha


----------



## DlusionAl (Apr 9, 2011)

I immediately thought of bust-a-nut. My mind has been wandering today. Looks like others have as well


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

The religious kind. Good for arguments.

That joke has already been made, hasn't it? Never mind. I like Almonds, even if they're not technically nuts. I really enjoy their taste. Not a fan of Cashews or Pistachios if I'm being honest. I really like peanuts, but Almonds beat them by quite a fair distance, so I don't really consider it worth mentioning. Apart from just there; when I mentioned it.


----------



## hydrogen (Apr 27, 2012)

a handful of salted pistachios >>>>>>>> a handful every other kind of nut there is


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

Almonds..mm <3

Don't know how cashew makes it up there. I can't stand them lol XD


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

lol I had another idea entirely what this thread would be about.


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

I. *Love.* Almonds.

I'm eating some right now, actually. They are... amazing.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Indian nuts *drools*


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Hnous said:


> Cashew, cashew, cashew


Gesundheit.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Cashew, with Pistachio coming in at a VERY close second.


----------



## Introspiritual (Mar 12, 2010)

Pistachios > cashews > most everything else. roud:


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Pistachios & Judy Tenuta.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I don't really like nuts anymore, I used to love pistachios though~


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

cashew...fucking addictive


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Pistachio FTW!


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Cashew if I had to choose, but generally I'm not big on any nuts.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Cashews!

(Peanuts aren't nuts; they're legumes.)


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Cashews FTW!!


----------

